# 2008 scott cr1 team measurements



## rexrem23 (Mar 28, 2009)

does anybody know the rise/angle of the stock stem? the diameter of the stock seatpost? the diameter, drop and reach of the stock handlebar? i'm planning to upgrade


----------



## cjump (Feb 19, 2009)

stem angle is 6*. stem length is dependent on your frame size. 31.8 should be the seatpost. the diameter of the bars are also 31.8. drop and reach i do not know but a quick measure would help you. scott still has a database of measurement on their site. go check it out. www.scottusa.com


----------



## rexrem23 (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks! i was planning on ritchey wcs axis stem-white and a white wcs handlebar. i already changed my seat to a black aliante but my tapes are still white. have any suggestions??


----------

